# Can't find or determine what is making this weird noise!



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think you have an owl 

Listen to the video here. 

https://www.teatown.org/this-seasons-natural-phenomenon/


----------



## AdamsHome (Oct 2, 2019)

Sounds pretty close to the link you gave. Thanks for replying. Trying to upload the audio link with no luck yet.


----------



## AdamsHome (Oct 2, 2019)

Audio here drive.google.com/open?id=1cACl8O0F-M0VGiuBa65-r0DMcE-Rw6pp


----------

